# Front USB Ports



## deleted13032012 (Jul 22, 2004)

ok I've had my pc for about 8 months now and i've always known the front usb ports (there are 2) weren't connected so last week i went to check it out

its 2 cords that go into one pin like data-1, data+1, gnd 1, vcc 1
then data-2, data+2, gnd 2, vcc 2

then the 2 cords go in to form one cord which connects to the front usb ports

i've got 4 addictional back ports, could this prevent me from having 2 more front ones?

(in total i've got 8 usb ports in back)
my mobo is P4C800-E Deluxe

(I've read http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7745&forumid=15, It's a little confusing... lol)

thanks, Marco


----------



## kranky (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not following your description of the connector(s) that would attach to the mobo. Is there just one connector, or two? What does the connector look like? Two rows of sockets or one? How many sockets on the connector? Is the connector labeled in any way?


----------



## deleted13032012 (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry i didnt give enough discription
ok it looks like 2 cords which merge into one cord at the end which connects to the front usb ports

at the end of the first cord there are 4 connectors not attachted to each other data-1 (white), data+1(Green), gnd 1 (black), vcc 1 (red) 

the other cord is identical except it had the number 2 insead of the number 1
data-2 (white), data+2 (green), gnd 2 (black), vcc 2 (red)


there in this order: white green black red
which means data-, data+,gnd and vcc

i hope that helps, thanks


----------



## kranky (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's the picture from the other thread you linked to.


```
-----------------
| 6  7  8  9 10 |  Asus P4x800x Mobo USB header
|               |  USB56  (USB78 is similar)
| 1  2  3  4  x |
-----------------

Jack 5       Signal      Color     Mobo header pin     Lian-Li label
Pin 1        +5V         Red       1-USB+5V            VCC 1
Pin 2        -Data       White     2-USB_P5-           DATA-1
Pin 3        +Data       Green     3-USB_P5+           DATA+1
Pin 4        GND         Black     4-GND               GROUND 1

Jack 6       Signal      Color     Mobo header         Lian-Li label
Pin 1        +5V         Red       6-USB+6V            VCC 2
Pin 2        -Data       White     7-USB_P6-           DATA-2
Pin 3        +Data       Green     8-USB_P6+           DATA+2
Pin 4        GND         Black     9-GND               GROUND 2
case         -           Grey??   10-NC                SHIELD
```
This connector supports two USB ports. Now if you have two connectors to attach to this motherboard header, you want to attach one of your connectors to this motherboard header's Pins 1-2-3-4. Pin 1 gets your connector's vcc1. Pin 2 gets your connector's data-1. Pin 3 gets your connector's data+1. Pin 4 gets your connector's gnd1. 

You said that your cable has the wires in this order:
data-, data+, gnd, vcc. That's not what the motherboard has, so it sounds like you'll have to rearrange the wires in the connector to make it match up with your motherboard. The motherboard header has them arranged in this order: vcc, data-, data+, gnd. 

Once you get your cable fixed, also check to see if you need to move a jumper on your mobo to enable the USB ports.


----------



## deleted13032012 (Jul 22, 2004)

well there really isnt an order... there all individual cords
and i was never able to find the header on the mobo :S


----------



## kranky (Jan 13, 2005)

See if this helps:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/directron/installusb.html


----------

